# Okay!Okay! Here I am! What do YOU look like diapering mamas?



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I absolutely can't believe I am doing this.







I am so embarassed!







: Well...here I am. This picture is a few months old, but at least it's still the same year! :LOL I still look the same...just a tad fluffier (and we ain't talking diapers). Okay, diapering mamas...*What do you look like?* I'm dying to know. It's been awhile since I've seen this thread and since I'm feeling brave...







:
me


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Click on my name in my siggy to see me...it's last year, so my hair is shorter now, but I'm pregnant in that picture, just like now







I am the Baby Factory. Planning on taking a few belly pics in the near future!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I was thinking of doing this too!

Here's on of DH and I in May Us


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok you ladies are gonna make me late for the dentist......... but here is a pic of me from 2002 I still look the same......
ME


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Here's ME after Indy was born (and a 3 hr nap).


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh mamas! You are beautiful! It is so cool to put the name with the pretty face!

Terri, that babe is gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

: <-- thats me, dead ringer, LMAO


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

DreamingMama


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

All you mamas are beeeeeeeyoooootiful!!!









My sig links don't work.







And this is the best pic I could find.

My family on vacation


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Amy, you're link doesn't work.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Below the pool rats pictures is one of me holding C, from July 4th festivities.







I don't think it adequately shows all the grey in my hair though









http://pages.ivillage.com/just.a.thought/


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Awwwww, you are all beautiful!







CONGRATULATIONS, TERRI, ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL BABY GIRL!









Click on my name in my siggy to see my pic. It was from June. Looks weird because I took it myself. :LOL


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

HoosierDiaperinMama your link is not workin

Mine is in my siggy with my sweet baby Amber


----------



## 2guysand1gal4me (Sep 16, 2003)

Mine is in my sig







It was taken in March when my daughter and I went to Disneyland.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Fixed my link!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Here's me from this summer with Calab on my back. We had just gone for a walk so excuse my sweaty looking face.

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EekNnLds5as-s


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

you're all so lovely!
this is me and the monkey girl, about 2 months ago. k has a little more hair, but i look the same.


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

Let's see if this link works; Liam and I on Canada Day

I'm not photogenic at ALL.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

There are pics of me in my sig under Summie and SAHMamma


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's a family picture taken for Josh's 3 month pic.

Family photo

It's so neat to see the gorgeous mamas, and like Tina said to match the face with the name







. Ya'll are so purdy!

ETA: I don't know what happened to the bottom left hand corner of the pic, that's what came up after I scanned it in.


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

Im the brunette when you're looking on the far left, with the shorts on.
This was taken last week








me


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

all of you are sooo beautiful!







I love seeing everybodys face !

heres me on sunday from my dd christening!!

pic


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Click on the links in my sig!







You will find the buggle and I!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

OK, this is real embarrassing for me, but here's a pic of me and some of the kiddos. In the pic, it's Quentin, me, Kayla, and Ethan. Logan took the pic, and Hannah was sleeping at the time, so they weren't in it.

My pic


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Me and my oldest DD


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Here I am with the kids at a wedding in April - the only time I've put on makeup since DS was born!!!
Me with the kids


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

It's awesome to see all the faces! Shelley, that is so *not* how I pictured you! LOL.

there's one of me (and each of us) in my sig, and here's the most recent family photo from mid-July. We took it with the timer at the end of a very long, very hot day. We are all sweaty and sunbaked rofl

family


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebenjies*
Click on my name in my siggy to see me...it's last year, so my hair is shorter now, but I'm pregnant in that picture, just like now







I am the Baby Factory. Planning on taking a few belly pics in the near future!

I never noticed your pic in your siggy before! It's so awesome to finally "meet" the mama that's sold me 100% (so far) of my newborn stash!


----------



## Mirriah (Sep 10, 2003)

Hope this works!

http://www.picturetrail.com/riahannam

click on *The Family* album and I'm the 2nd picture.


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

I just got brave enough last week to put a pic of me in my siggie. In fact, it now has pictures of me, DS, and DH! The pic of me was taken at a christening August 1st, DS slept though the entire thing--you can see by looking at his sweaty little head though how hot it was, and the church wasn't air-conditioned (don't know how many churches are, not many around here!).

Alison


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

There are a couple of pictures of me in my sig -- a wedding one and one of the three of us when Maxi was about 4 months old and one of Maxi in me from May (pic we got done for DH for Father's day). I look exactly the same. I think I look exactly the same as I did in high school!

I will try to find some better ones and add them.


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

Me and my diapered baby girl!

All you mamas and babies are so cute!

And Terri you are gorgeous and Indigo is just perfect, I want to drive to TX and squeeze her and smell her head! Aw, she is a beauty!


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Here's me with Jackson

and Here's me with Kylie

You all are gorgeous! It was fun to see a face with the names!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I love seeing everyone! You all look so good. here is

me


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

Shelley, that is so *not* how I pictured you! LOL.
:LOL care to elaberate, or do I not wanna know??? :LOL


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm in my sig!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Amberjane I think you ought to post the other picture too :LOL


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

This is SO fun! I love seeing everyone.

Joanne! You are so pretty -- no wonder Josh is such a cutie!


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

Well, this is not the most recent photo, but I still look the same, LOL! I think this is from last October.....

Photo here!

I have been having some problems with my computer, so I haven't been able load my new photos.









LOVE looking at all of you mamas, this is so fun!


----------



## SarahTorg (Jun 27, 2003)

wow, this thread has been fun!! Kendell, it was great to see that Picture of you and the whole family!! I'd share, but I don't think you all know me well enough, you'd just be like, whos that?? LOL
Sarah


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

DH is out of town & I *suck* at posting pictures, so this will be a little involved.







As a bonus though you'll get to see 3D ultrasound pics of Emi since this is the site they set up for us.









www.sneakpeekultrasound.com
Access code: 0114nh

That picture was about 10 wks ago at 26 wks. I'm A LOT bigger than that now, but the rest of me looks the same.









Holly


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

This is the most recent pic of me, it was back in June Me


----------



## chubbycheeks (Jan 10, 2004)

Here's us on Father's day. .

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jodie_...&.dnm=b79c.jpg


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Here are me and Eliza. If you get an error message, go to www.ofoto.com and sign in with [email protected], password woolrich.

SarahTorg - I know who you are, I think? I think you have twins














. Now I have to go do a search to make sure I am right, LOL. Post your pic, mama!

XOXO


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

We have some hot mamas on this board!


----------



## my2monkeys (May 1, 2004)

My pics are in my sig, too.


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
We have some hot mamas on this board!
























I love







that you said that right after my post!







:

XOXO


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

*My 38+ week pregnant Belly and Family Pictures*


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

This one's a few months old, but it's my fave
http://elizabethlazear.aboutmybaby.c...hoto_id=128589


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
This is SO fun! I love seeing everyone.

Joanne! You are so pretty -- no wonder Josh is such a cutie!
























Awwww you're so sweet Morgan. So are you though, and I







looking a pictures of Max! Keep 'em coming. You say you still look like you did when you were in high school like it's a bad thing! I look like an old hag compared to how I look back then :LOL

Fun thread!


----------



## MamaAcorn (Jul 8, 2003)

This is me today, 35 weeks and 1 day pregnant! Other belly pics in the album.

I love putting faces to names!


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

Here's a family picture - taken last Thanksgiving.

Photo Here!!

Love looking at everyone's pictures!!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Zoe and I a few moths ago
http://www.reginagirl.com/images/2004-0605-03.jpg


----------



## Al Dente (Jan 8, 2004)

Beautiful mamas here!

This was taken about 4 months ago and I'd like to think I look better now, but I don't :LOL Me


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ok....My computer died ages ago and my mom has my backup folders of my pics so here is the only one I have on the computer. It is when I was 33 weeks pg.









www.babies-and-beyond.com/pgpic2bw.jpg


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's me!

ME!


----------



## Magnoliamama (Apr 20, 2004)

Here we are on Easter - all dressed up!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/pale_ale/Me4.jpg

And all of us on 4th of July - all dressed down at a vacation place in MI!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/pale_ale/Me2.jpg

And another one just for fun - gardening with my little monkey:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/pale_ale/Me.jpg


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Ok....My computer died ages ago and my mom has my backup folders of my pics so here is the only one I have on the computer. It is when I was 33 weeks pg.









www.babies-and-beyond.com/pgpic2bw.jpg

Lindsay! That is such a great picture!


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Erin
This is the most recent picture I have of me


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueDragonflyMama*
Here we are on Easter - all dressed up!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/pale_ale/Me4.jpg

And all of us on 4th of July - all dressed down at a vacation place in MI!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/pale_ale/Me2.jpg

And another one just for fun - gardening with my little monkey:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/pale_ale/Me.jpg

Your little family is so cute! You guys look like you were having a great time in all the pics!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
Lindsay! That is such a great picture!

Thanks Morgan! Believe it or not...my sister took that in my house (we had a photo shoot) and I just turned it into a B&W! Your a pretty lady yourelf, Momma!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Thanks Morgan! Believe it or not...my sister took that in my house (we had a photo shoot) and I just turned it into a B&W! Your a pretty lady yourelf, Momma!

Wow really!? Next time I get pregnant I may have to have your sister do a photo shoot with me! I wanted to get pics done at the end of my pregnancy with Maxi but couldnt find anyone here who would do them how I wanted.







:


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Click on the K in my sig. That is me and the girls and here are a couple pics of me and Ella:

http://pic3.picturetrail.com/VOL19/1...2/61308628.jpg

http://pic3.picturetrail.com/VOL19/1...2/61308658.jpg


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
Wow really!? Next time I get pregnant I may have to have your sister do a photo shoot with me! I wanted to get pics done at the end of my pregnancy with Maxi but couldnt find anyone here who would do them how I wanted.







:

Ya We'll call her up! LOL I also wanted pics but I ran into problems finding people as well and so when my sister came to stay with me for a week...She did up my makeup and made a nice backdrop and clicked away!


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

My DD and I at the beach.. I have since cut my hair short, I hate my hair short


----------



## Magnoliamama (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Click on the K in my sig. That is me and the girls and here are a couple pics of me and Ella:

http://pic3.picturetrail.com/VOL19/1...2/61308628.jpg

http://pic3.picturetrail.com/VOL19/1...2/61308658.jpg

Kellieblue.....I spy a Hanna outfit on your DD!!! Too cute!!!


----------



## Magnoliamama (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
Your little family is so cute! You guys look like you were having a great time in all the pics!

Thanks! I love your pictures, too -- the one where you two are looking at each other is just priceless - takes your breath away!


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

Okay; here's my most recent picture LOL:
Mandela fell asleep in the ergo while we were camping and rather than disturb him I took a nap as well (ah the sacrifices we make for our children







)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...Mannapping.jpg

I'm pretty sure I've posted this before, but it was taken during Mandela's 6 mo shoot, which was already 3 mo ago. Also the last time I wore make up or put product in my hair:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/delmom/mama.jpg

and here's a more recent one of me and my 3 "babies":

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...m/DCP_5687.jpg


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amym72*
this is my dd's web page but the 3rd picture is our family picture from Christmas. We all look pretty bad, My hair is longer and lighter now and I don't have the grey srteak in the front. http://www.babiesonline.com/babies/k/kayla

Holy Cow! Your dd is so cute -- she looks like a doll! How did you get those pictures like that?!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevie*
Okay; here's my most recent picture LOL:
Mandela fell asleep in the ergo while we were camping and rather than disturb him I took a nap as well (ah the sacrifices we make for our children







)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...Mannapping.jpg

I'm pretty sure I've posted this before, but it was taken during Mandela's 6 mo shoot, which was already 3 mo ago. Also the last time I wore make up or put product in my hair:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/delmom/mama.jpg

and here's a more recent one of me and my 3 "babies":

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...m/DCP_5687.jpg


Oh my that first picture is SOOOO funny -- the sacrifices is RIGHT!


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

i shaved my head recently (but left the bangs) but it's grown back quite a bit.

http://min.midco.net/scout_james/other/j_new2.jpg


----------



## mamaluvs3girls (Oct 22, 2002)

Here's me I had to take it myself...LOL. My girls wanted to take pictures too so here they are!

All of you are so beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

This is our family last year


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Here I am (we are) at my wedding four years ago. Here I am at DD's baptism in January. And here I am with her last weekend. Yes, the hair colour changes quite frequently! :LOL


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi mamas,

I just realized that I don't have any pics with me in it because I'm the one taking them







Anyway, here's 2 family pics- One was taken about 4 years ago when the twins were 6 months old, the other was about 2 years ago when the twins were 4 and Sam was 10 weeks old







But I still look the same (except now I'm very round and pregnant- LOL)

http://www.snapfish.com/share/p=1561...=SYE/otsi=SALB


----------



## ladybugzz (Aug 4, 2004)

Me and my babybugzz

Here's a link to a pic of me and of my four little bugs!

well, drat ... i can't seem to post a link **newbie







: **

HAZZAH! I did it!









password is visitor


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladybugzz*
Me and my babybugzz

Here's a link to a pic of me and of my four little bugs!

well, drat ... i can't seem to post a link **newbie







: **

HAZZAH! I did it!









need your password


----------



## ladybugzz (Aug 4, 2004)

Password is visitor - sorry about that!


----------



## Desdamona (May 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevie*
Okay; here's my most recent picture LOL:
Mandela fell asleep in the ergo while we were camping and rather than disturb him I took a nap as well (ah the sacrifices we make for our children







)

So that's how to use the Ergo on your back!! lol I can't for the life of me figure out how to use mine. I tend to stick to my good ol' Maya Wrap. Any pointers with the Ergo, Stevie??

This is a pic of Gabriel and I a couple of weeks ago while we were winding down after a day in the sun.

http://www.babiesonline.com/imagegal...e=g/gabrieldmc


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh, you mamas are SO beautiful!! I am so impressed - smart AND gorgeous!!

I would love to share, but I can only find wedding pictures on this computer. Those are 3.5 years old, so I doubt you want to see! I will try to take a pic for the next thread like this that comes through.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

The good pics are in my sig (click on our names), but here are a few more:

Avery:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/5854d7cf.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/db2551f9.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/e47b39bb.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/dd539963.jpg

Wedding 8/2/03:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/f3b532d8.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/92f8edf3.jpg


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
The good pics are in my sig (click on our names), but here are a few more:

Avery:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/5854d7cf.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/db2551f9.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/e47b39bb.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/dd539963.jpg

Wedding 8/2/03:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/f3b532d8.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/92f8edf3.jpg

Your wedding pics are so nice! Cant get into the ones in your sig -- need password!


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
The good pics are in my sig (click on our names), but here are a few more:

Avery:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/5854d7cf.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/db2551f9.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/e47b39bb.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/dd539963.jpg

Wedding 8/2/03:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/f3b532d8.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/92f8edf3.jpg

Julia, you didn't have to share pics, everyone has known what you've looked like since Pretty Woman was released. LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

This is ME. It's a family picture just at the top... unless something else was added, then scroll down to see it.









It's so nice to "meet" you all face to face! I'm much better at remember faces than screen names!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
Your wedding pics are so nice! Cant get into the ones in your sig -- need password!

fixed it







you should be able to see the one of avery anyway, but i fixed the one of me


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Julia - it's nice to finally 'see' you!!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Click on the K in my sig. That is me and the girls and here are a couple pics of me and Ella:

http://pic3.picturetrail.com/VOL19/1...2/61308628.jpg

http://pic3.picturetrail.com/VOL19/1...2/61308658.jpg

Awww! Kellie! You and your girls look just as sweet as I imagined you!!!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I am in my sig

The rest of my family too!!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

This was taken a few mo ago when my mom was visiting. I'm the one w/ the dark brown hair









http://www.growthspurts.com/image.as...9825268583.jpg

I love these threads! Such pretty mamas!!


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

alrighty! brace yourself!

That's me and oldest dd.


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2liam*
Let's see if this link works; Liam and I on Canada Day

I'm not photogenic at ALL.

Marie,
You look A LOT like my oldest dd!

We had family pics done this past weekend..link is in my siggy.

So many beautiful families!!!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pb_and_j*
This was taken a few mo ago when my mom was visiting. I'm the one w/ the dark brown hair









http://www.growthspurts.com/image.as...9825268583.jpg

I love these threads! Such pretty mamas!!









Cute family! so funny that you specified you are the one with the dark hair -- like you and your mom might be confused!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Okay, I forgot this laptop has a web cam!







: Here we are in our WAHMommy gear (a.k.a. no make-up, hair up, tee shirt, etc. Same goes for Anika.







) Please excuse the crappiness, but I had to crop the picture a bunch since we were sitting far away from the screen when I took the pic.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lter/laura.bmp

And while we are at it, here is a wedding pic.







3.5 years old.









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/ljalter/w10.jpg


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildthing*
Marie,
You look A LOT like my oldest dd!

We had family pics done this past weekend..link is in my siggy.

So many beautiful families!!!

donna, your family is lovely! when i looked at that first picture, i thought 'wow, she doesn't look that much older than her kids!' then i realized







those WERE your kids! even still, you still look really young.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plum*
donna, your family is lovely! when i looked at that first picture, i thought 'wow, she doesn't look that much older than her kids!' then i realized







those WERE your kids! even still, you still look really young.

LOL! I thought the same thing until I looked at the second picture! And that is weird because I looked at the pics of Donna's home birth back when she first had the baby so I knew what she looked like - duh!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauira*
Okay, I forgot this laptop has a web cam!







: Here we are in our WAHMommy gear (a.k.a. no make-up, hair up, tee shirt, etc. Same goes for Anika.







) Please excuse the crappiness, but I had to crop the picture a bunch since we were sitting far away from the screen when I took the pic.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lter/laura.bmp

And while we are at it, here is a wedding pic.







3.5 years old.









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/ljalter/w10.jpg

Your wedding picture is SO nice -- they way you are looking at DH is so sweet!

And the pic of miss Anika in your sig is just the CUTEST!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

you ladies are all So pretty....I feel like a frumpy mess!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Well I'm late but this is the most recent pic I could find. Here I am

It's an older pic but I look exactly the same.

I love looking at all the pics. It's so nice to put the faces to the names!


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

here's my babe and I after hiking up to the top of a local mountain. we're both a mess.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
you ladies are all So pretty....I feel like a frumpy mess!

You don't look frumpy to me. You look beautiful.

I, however, am frumpy, but have just learned to live with it over 4decades


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

These threads are so fun! I love seeing all the cloth diapering mommies.

Here 's a pic at 34wks pg.

That was a week and a half ago, so we're that much closer to cloth diapering!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiValleySteph*
These threads are so fun! I love seeing all the cloth diapering mommies.

Here 's a pic at 34wks pg.

That was a week and a half ago, so we're that much closer to cloth diapering!









hot mama! hot mama! hot mama!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Summie--I'll out-frump you!







By the end of the day it's tees, mesh shorts and my hair pulled back---no use being fancy when I'm only gonna get spit up on!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Okay ya'll just inspired me to take a photo of myself :LOL

No I really did....And its under album: Kimberly

http://photos.yahoo.com/kimberly_skylar


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

these are me, and dh, and ds. The family one is from 2003, and the wedding from 2001.

us


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I looked alot like this when I was a baby Stinker


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Stinker is soooo adorable! He looks like he will grow up to be an Edmonton Oiler


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
Stinker is soooo adorable! He looks like he will grow up to be an Edmonton Oiler









LOL! In my dh's dreams. I think he is going to be a wrestler. He loves to drag other kids to the floor and wrestle.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Here is a picture of me and Sara from last year. I look pretty much the same

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeFOWrhy3aMP8


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I know I posted before, but here's a family pic of us from Novermber on our way to my brother's wedding.

family


----------



## MyBaby'sSmile (Dec 5, 2003)

This took a lot of digging LOL! And since Reece is now 2, it's not the most up to date picture









But for some reason the pictures we have are all of a 2 year old these days









http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/kzandber...er/mommie7.JPG


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluey*
alrighty! brace yourself!

That's me and oldest dd.

Jamie! I didn't know cloning was legal!!! :LOL Wow! Do you ever look alike!







Pretty, pretty!


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
you ladies are all So pretty....I feel like a frumpy mess!

I don't know what you are talking about summie you are georgeous!!


----------



## Pamela Anderson (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
you ladies are all So pretty....I feel like a frumpy mess!

Summie, I had to jump in here. Normally, I just lurk.







But, I just wanted to say that EVERY mama feels like a frumpy mess! Hugs to you all! Now, quit saying you're the frumpy mess!

I'm the frumpy mess, folks!
http://64.211.46.141/rp/5743-Anders88191078.jpg


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Uuuggghhh. I am soooo old compared to most of you.

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeAOG7Ny4bsmzDgg

Where's the rest of the "close to 40" crowd?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pamela Anderson*
Summie, I had to jump in here. Normally, I just lurk.







But, I just wanted to say that EVERY mama feels like a frumpy mess! Hugs to you all! Now, quit saying you're the frumpy mess!

I'm the frumpy mess, folks!
http://64.211.46.141/rp/5743-Anders88191078.jpg

Am I hallucinating??????????? WTF?


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey, no Pam bashing please!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
Hey, no Pam bashing please!

Hey, I'm not bashing, I'm just shocked to be visited by a celeb, that's all. This is as close as I can get to spotting a star in my den!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pamela Anderson*
Summie, I had to jump in here. Normally, I just lurk.







But, I just wanted to say that EVERY mama feels like a frumpy mess! Hugs to you all! Now, quit saying you're the frumpy mess!

I'm the frumpy mess, folks!
http://64.211.46.141/rp/5743-Anders88191078.jpg


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm way late to the party as usual!









Anyway, I finally got a pic of me in the sig line. Look if you feel brave







:


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pamela Anderson*
Summie, I had to jump in here. Normally, I just lurk.







But, I just wanted to say that EVERY mama feels like a frumpy mess! Hugs to you all! Now, quit saying you're the frumpy mess!

I'm the frumpy mess, folks!
http://64.211.46.141/rp/5743-Anders88191078.jpg









:







:


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Hey, I'm not bashing, I'm just shocked to be visited by a celeb, that's all. This is as close as I can get to spotting a star in my den!

I was saying to "Pam" who posted that pic. (I know it's just for fun)
She's a fellow Canadian, and we love her very dearly


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pamela Anderson*
Summie, I had to jump in here. Normally, I just lurk.







But, I just wanted to say that EVERY mama feels like a frumpy mess! Hugs to you all! Now, quit saying you're the frumpy mess!

I'm the frumpy mess, folks!
http://64.211.46.141/rp/5743-Anders88191078.jpg









: :LOL







: :LOL


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

:


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I love the pics!

Pam, you look smashing! :LOL

Mine's in the sig line. . . just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

LOL!

Hmm, you'd think Pam could afford some pictures of her own... not just ones scanned from the tabloids, lol.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

Where's the rest of the "close to 40" crowd?

**********************

I'm closer to 50, but I'm there









and the key to using the ergo is to have someone help. Even when I put it on the front I need someone to snap the back. Fortunately, I have a 4 yo who loves to be helpful!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Sadly, the only pictures taken of me in the last 5 years are birth pictures. I am the one always holding the camera, lol.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Well, here is a picture my ds just took of me like 2 minutes ago









Me


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuvMy2Kidz*
Well, here is a picture my ds just took of me like 2 minutes ago









Me

love it! That's funnier than Pamela Anderson! :LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuvMy2Kidz*
Well, here is a picture my ds just took of me like 2 minutes ago









Me


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:







:
that is too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuvMy2Kidz*
Well, here is a picture my ds just took of me like 2 minutes ago









Me









: Now you *HAVE* to show us the real deal


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
Uuuggghhh. I am soooo old compared to most of you.
http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeAOG7Ny4bsmzDgg Where's the rest of the "close to 40" crowd?

I'm 41 and pretty sure I'm not the most geriatric


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

This was taken 3 days after Lexi was born- we were getting ready to leave the hospital. It was 18 mos ago, but I still look like this :LOL. But I usually have makeup on, don't worry









Mommy and Lexi


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
This was taken 3 days after Lexi was born- we were getting ready to leave the hospital. It was 18 mos ago, but I still look like this :LOL. But I usually have makeup on, don't worry









Mommy and Lexi

your link's not working


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
This was taken 3 days after Lexi was born- we were getting ready to leave the hospital. It was 18 mos ago, but I still look like this :LOL. But I usually have makeup on, don't worry









Mommy and Lexi

how old are you?


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*







: Now you *HAVE* to show us the real deal









Come on Jessica!!! I wanna see you!!!!!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

how old are you?
I'll be 31 in October







:


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

There are a couple of pics of me on Sunday, my edd.









http://www.xanga.com/skin.asp?user=trishshack

I pretty much always look like that except I got too much sun on my face the other week.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

That's pretty much how I look...except, my eyes aren't green, or that shape...my lips aren't that full...and well.....my head's not square :LOL :LOL


----------



## mamadodson (Apr 6, 2004)

beautiful mamas!!!!! I would love to show you all a pic of me, and my dh and babies...however I dont even know how to do my siggy let alone post a pic...please help!!!lol


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuvMy2Kidz*
That's pretty much how I look...except, my eyes aren't green, or that shape...my lips aren't that full...and well.....my head's not square :LOL :LOL

what do you mean? you're head's NOT square?! :LOL

and trish, you look very pregnant and not too happy about it.







I'm thinking labor vibes for you. :LOL


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I'll be 31 in October







:

Me too







What day? Mine's the 18th!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I'll be 31 in October







:

you look so young!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadodson*
beautiful mamas!!!!! I would love to show you all a pic of me, and my dh and babies...however I dont even know how to do my siggy let alone post a pic...please help!!!lol










Do you have pictures up on a website yet?


----------



## Morwenna (Oct 17, 2003)

Here we are--I never let anyone take my picture, so this one is about 1 year ago. My eldest took it, so he's not in the pic.

Kids & Me


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuvMy2Kidz*
That's pretty much how I look...except, my eyes aren't green, or that shape...my lips aren't that full...and well.....my head's not square :LOL :LOL


Yeah she looks *just* like that! Only different.


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

Quote:

Here we are--I never let anyone take my picture, so this one is about 1 year ago. My eldest took it, so he's not in the pic.
Um, no way! Does anyone else think that Morwenna doesn't look like a mom in that pic??


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

Here are a couple pics of me, none too great though.8 months preggo with Brodie at my sister's wedding
Announcing our Brodie's pregnancy with dh and Johnathan (10 months in this pic). Big Brother Picture
And a not so great family picture when Brodie was around 6 weeks. I have not made it onto the other side of the camera much since then.


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

OK Here I am on my 35th birthday last January. birthday shot

This is one of me in July holding dd. glasses

And this is me last Saturday at ds's 6th birthday. As you can see I decided to Grow out my bangs

OK try this one...all three pics


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nurse131*
_pictures and text_

link doesnt work


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
link doesnt work

OK I tried a different site. I really need a better system for doing this! LMK if it works.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nurse131*
OK I tried a different site. I really need a better system for doing this! LMK if it works.

nope, says I have to be a member

ETA: BUT... I can see the first picture to the right, so it can do unless you want to show more, LOL


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuvMy2Kidz*
Well, here is a picture my ds just took of me like 2 minutes ago









Me


OMG that is hilarious!!







:

And a celeb in the crowd huh?







Pam!

All of you are beautiful







.

Teri- congrats!!! Indigo is gorgeous and I love her name.

I will get one of me up here tomorrow if I remember, sleeping baby in my lap and none of me on the computer.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

And where is a pic of the real you SEEPAE ????????









Did I miss it


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

I give up, I'm going to go to bed....I'll try again tomorrow.

g'night all you beautiful mamas


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

First I want to say what a lovely group of mamas we have here. I am kind of embarrassed to share my photo...







: but here goes...hope it works

Here is ds and I on a recent camping trip...


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

here's one of my sister + i when i was about 5 months pregnant ~ i'm on the left. (yeah, those were bihawks, and they were purple although they didn't show up like that. i loved having them but am trying seriously to grow my hair out now.) and here's one of me w/ Lyssi in the sling, about a week ago.









eta ~ there are so many beautiful mamas here! it's awesome putting faces to all of your usernames!


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

I am glad someone started this thread again. I just put pics in my signature.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerchic21*
I am glad someone started this thread again. I just put pics in my signature.

she looks so much like her dad in the sleeping picture.

I wish I had a photo to share but like some said I am te one always behind the camera.


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

a sig recycled from another board. I am the one in the center with the black shirt


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Lauira- So not only are you skilled at hyenacart and knitting, but you're also beautiful and your husband is a hottie??







: Not fair!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuvMy2Kidz*
That's pretty much how I look...except, my eyes aren't green, or that shape...my lips aren't that full...and well.....my head's not square :LOL :LOL

I've seen a pic of you and you are a HOT mama!!


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
she looks so much like her dad in the sleeping picture.


She looks so much like her dad 150% of the time. We carry these babies for 9 months not to mention what it takes to bring them into the world and then they look just like their fathers!


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Here I am.







:


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I thought I posted to this yesterday - but I can't find my post now, so maybe not ! *L* Probably thought about it and didn't do it - my poor brain is a sieve lately. *sigh*

Here is me


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Wow!! What beautiful Mommas we have on this board







! Great pictures everyone!!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pb_and_j*
Me too







What day? Mine's the 18th!

My birthday is Oct. 18th, too! Except I will be 28....


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

One last attempt. Here goes...pictures of me


----------



## Pridelandsmommy (Feb 6, 2004)

Me and Nev


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh my gosh i LOVE all the pics

Plum you are beautiful and I love love love the Chelsea, I've had a few of those in my life

Klothos, the bihawks babe..ummm...I love you...can i move where ever you are and sweep you and yoru fabulous hair off you feet?







no? well why ever not? :LOL

wow there are so many gorgeous mamas here!

here is a wedding picture us

here is a pic of ds and i a couple of months ago...I seem to be sporting some sort of pompadour thing :LOL me and ds

unfortunatly i don't have any pics of my new haircut...too bad too cause i shaved it bald..now that is a sight to see lmao


----------



## Kristeen (May 22, 2004)

Me and DH in May 2003

Everyone looks like teen moms!







I feel old!


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

There is a recent pic of me in my sig line.


----------



## mamadodson (Apr 6, 2004)

yes i have some pics on hpphoto...but how do i get them here?


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, here is a picture of me, Matty, and Chloe. The onlytime my hubby ever takes pictures seems to be when I look awful. In this one, we all have serious bed head! Bed head


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selissa*
Oh my gosh i LOVE all the pics

Plum you are beautiful and I love love love the Chelsea, I've had a few of those in my life

Klothos, the bihawks babe..ummm...I love you...can i move where ever you are and sweep you and yoru fabulous hair off you feet?








no? well why ever not? :LOL










thanks! how flattering :LOL. i'm surprised anyone else knew what that haircut was called. it was shaved a lot closer but it's grown out a lot.

you and your kiddo are very beautiful, too!


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrpeabody'smom*
This took a lot of digging LOL! And since Reece is now 2, it's not the most up to date picture









But for some reason the pictures we have are all of a 2 year old these days









http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/kzandber...er/mommie7.JPG

Okay Krista, that's waaaaaaaaay out of date. You can do better than that! In fact, that's soooooo out of date that I'm going to bring my digital camera to playgroup on Monday!

Alison


----------



## MyBaby'sSmile (Dec 5, 2003)

I know







But I'm ususally taking the pictures









And my new mom post partum haircut wasn't a great one, so I didn't hand the camera over too much


----------

